# guess who



## Erich (Apr 11, 2005)

so ladies and gents where am I in this pic-start // taken two weekends ago, 50 miles of rolling hills and 3,000 feet of eleveation gain. there are some real characters in this bunch of scary spandex clad folk.....and don't go back to the earlier pages of the mug shots either....







E ♪


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 11, 2005)

4th from the right?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 11, 2005)

That's my guess too. Fourth from the right.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 11, 2005)

yep i remember the hair...........


----------



## Erich (Apr 11, 2005)

you guyz cheated...........  

yes should have had the hair in a pony-tail or braided. Dang I am still the best looking of this sorry bunch


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 11, 2005)

Yes, the spandex is very...um...becoming.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 12, 2005)

Hey Erich I didnt cheat! I never forget a face. 8)


----------



## Erich (Apr 12, 2005)

handsome aren't I for an old fart ....


----------



## evangilder (Apr 12, 2005)

And oh so humble!


----------



## Erich (Apr 12, 2005)

your not a kidding evan.......  bah...........

the guy on the far right Ernie has a Litespeed custom to fit his big size. I stand at 5" 8" and he is over 6' 5" plus. His bike is about 3500.00 US.
the recumbents are pretty spendy as well some upwards of 3 grand....uk

My bike here is an old Trek 1200 frame but with Ultegra components to lighten it and I have it serviced more regularly than my truck or car so it is as quite as a mouse. cycling saves my sanity for one.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 12, 2005)

I have 2 bikes, depending on what im doing. For long cycling journeys on the road I use my Claud Butler touring bike, with is a joy to ride. If im going up the moor though I use my Raleigh mountain bike. I also love cycling however last time I cycled a 1/2" screw went straight through the back tyre...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 12, 2005)

the guy to your right's quite good looking actually erich...........


----------



## Erich (Apr 12, 2005)

the friend with the moustache is actually French Canadian. you should see his wife......whoa a beautiful blonde and they look sharp on their tandem


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 22, 2005)

right then, which one's me??


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 22, 2005)

Far left?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 22, 2005)

The middle dude wearing the camo jacket.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 22, 2005)

far left!! that's an insult!!

and well done skimmer, you got it without problem whereas neither my girlfriend or my best friend were sure which one i was!!!


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 22, 2005)

Sorry Lanc


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 22, 2005)

i still can't believe my girlfriend didn't know which one i was!!


----------



## trackend (Apr 22, 2005)

Second from the right the kid doing the Mr Gumby impression


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 22, 2005)

Here's an easy one.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 22, 2005)

Left one, with the paint brush


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 23, 2005)

my that's quite an impressive tool that man has in his hand..............

but i say far left as well..........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 23, 2005)

Yes. There was once a time when I had CC hair. 
Actually, it was just windy that day as I recall...yeah...:-"


----------



## Crippen (Apr 23, 2005)

You know when they say your getting old when police men start looking young. Well I must be getting younger, because you lot look alot older than 14. Have your parents been feeding you cat food and boddingtons bitter????


----------



## Crippen (Apr 23, 2005)

ps see I always knew that Skim fancied you more than I do  I would have said far left too Mossie.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 26, 2005)

> Yes. There was once a time when I had CC hair.



I used to have CC hair, but now I just have boring hair  Thinking of dying it purple...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 19, 2005)

right then which one's me??

yes i know this is unbelievably easy.........


----------



## plan_D (May 19, 2005)

You're the girl on the front left.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 19, 2005)

any other guesses??


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2005)

The one that looks like a pyromaniac...( I wont be too specific cos I know and it'll spoil for the others, even though theyll all know anyway 8) )


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 19, 2005)

actually CC i think someone else in that pic looks more like a pyromaniac then me..........


----------



## plan_D (May 19, 2005)

The girl on the front left looks like a twice convicted arsonist, is that you lanc?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 19, 2005)

i couldn't possibly say at this point.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2005)

Carrying that can of petrol today I looked like a pyromaniac


----------



## plan_D (May 19, 2005)

Alright but is that girl a twice convicted arsonist?


----------



## mosquitoman (May 19, 2005)

Back left


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 20, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Alright but is that girl a twice convicted arsonist?



It wouldnt surprise me


----------



## plan_D (May 20, 2005)

I knew it!


----------



## Maestro (May 20, 2005)

mosquitoman said:


> Back left



I would also guess that.


----------



## plan_D (May 20, 2005)

I haven't got any pictures of me in a group. But then, it wouldn't be hard to recognise me...I'm always the one with the mohawk.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 20, 2005)

yes you got me, i am the hansome devil in the back left.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 20, 2005)

I cant see him? I see a guy with a strange hat but no "handsome devils"


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 21, 2005)

Should be another easy one. 16 year old me is in this crew somewhere. 
I'm the strikingly handsome one.


----------



## plan_D (May 21, 2005)

I don't know but the lad on the right of the MG looks like Elvis.


----------



## Medvedya (May 21, 2005)

Below the guy in the red polo shirt?


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 21, 2005)

plan_D said:


> I don't know but the lad on the right of the MG looks like Elvis.


Yeah he does a bit, doesn't he? 

Is Med correct? The guy below the man in the red polo shirt _is_ rather fine looking, eh? 
I mean that in the manliest possible way, of course.


----------



## Medvedya (May 21, 2005)

Who knows? Would he make the grade for the Accrington Pals Battalion?


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 21, 2005)

Ok, maybe not quite _that_ fine looking!


----------



## trackend (May 22, 2005)

Its all to do with having yer puttys too tight Skim. 
Causes you to make wild self apraising statements


----------



## evangilder (May 22, 2005)

Looks like Med beat me to it, but I was thinking the same one.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 29, 2005)

Which one's me?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 29, 2005)

The guy on the left who looks like a member of Madness


----------



## mosquitoman (May 29, 2005)

How did you guess?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 29, 2005)

No idea. Just a hunch


----------



## mosquitoman (May 29, 2005)

It was a friend's birthday and we had to go fancy dress (my mates couldn't be bothere) so I went as a Blues Brother the sideburns fell of halfway through the night


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 29, 2005)

I dont have any group pictures of me...lanc does, but he has no scanner to scan em in


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 30, 2005)

you didn't get any group ones today did you........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 30, 2005)

Nope, damn....there always the weekend if were able to go caravanning in yer field


----------



## Medvedya (May 30, 2005)

The Old Man was using the camera yesterday, otherwise I would have been able to take some pictures of C.Cpl's Medieval Re-enactment Society that I went to.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 30, 2005)

yeah i think i've got the ok for the caravan........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 30, 2005)

Sounds good, I can definately make it.


----------



## Medvedya (May 30, 2005)

You're going caravaning in your own field? Ah now, where's the adventure in that? You want to take the thing up to Bodmin Moor and risk having the *beast* drop in!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 30, 2005)

why have the best when you have me?? but the idea is me, CC and a couple of other people all take our rifles up and do a bit of shooting whilst eating drinking and being merry.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 30, 2005)

Dont be stupid, my mum never goes up the moor


----------



## Medvedya (May 30, 2005)

Illicit alcohol! I'm shocked and appalled at you both. I'll have no other option then but to send Crippen round there to spank the pair of you!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 30, 2005)

Im not really an alcohol man. Ill be on the water...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 30, 2005)

you honestly think i see that as a threat??

and when i say drink i don't mean alcohol, there's no way me folk's let us have alcohol, let alone alcohol, in a feild, with a caravan and guns.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 30, 2005)

if we have a tractor out there too we can keep on the move, and you can drive the tractor whilst the rest of us do drive-by's on the hedge


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 30, 2005)

they wouldn't let us have a tractor either, where i'm planning on going my dad's scared to drive, he aint driven down there in years.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 30, 2005)

Get Martyns Land Rover out there then...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 30, 2005)

if he wants, that'd be pretty damn cool.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 30, 2005)

It has gunholes in the side...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 30, 2005)

really?? is it actually his or his dad's??


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 30, 2005)

Yup...Its his dads...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 31, 2005)

would he be allowed to bring it??


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 31, 2005)

Maybe.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 31, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> you honestly think i see that as a threat??
> 
> and when i say drink i don't mean alcohol, there's no way me folk's let us have alcohol, let alone alcohol, in a feild, with a caravan and guns.......




Go to Mexico.  

Yesterday, I was in Tijuana walking down Avenida de la Revolucion with my dad, when a bar owner said: "Carlos and Carlos Jr., come in, have a drink! Cheap beer!"


It was the same for one cabaret.  


Very aggressive marketing there, everyone yells something like "come in, have a look my friend!," or if they're walking vendors, they'll step in front of you.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 31, 2005)

Haha


----------



## Pisis (May 31, 2005)

OK, which one is me? That's very difficult!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 31, 2005)

Hmmmm. On the far right?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 31, 2005)

far left??


----------



## mosquitoman (May 31, 2005)

The one in the middle wearing a beanie?


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 31, 2005)

The guy in the avatar?


----------



## Pisis (Jun 1, 2005)

Lanc is right - far left. 
Funny is that Polish guy having his giant arm on me - he is like a giant at all!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 1, 2005)

damn right 8)


----------



## Pisis (Jun 1, 2005)

But the girl in the red coat is... uhm... how to say... not my type.


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 1, 2005)

Awh! Poor girl!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 1, 2005)

Yes - I felt sorry for her. All of these on the pic are foreigner. They just came to a meeting in Prague. The pic is from the Charles Bridge (a very old (15. cent) stone gothic bridge), when I did a guider for them during the night (with vodka, of course ).


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh, the one by Staremesto? With the statues on the pedestals? Its great, but so touristified - the area round the Television Tower is more interesting to me, because it's just a normal place where the tourists don't really go.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 1, 2005)

Yes, but not in the night. I was showing them round 1'o clock in the night - there was so few people. Usually normal citizens don't go to these places if they don't have to.

And yes, Vinohrady and Zizkov are the best places in Prague to hang out. Soooo maaannny puuuubs there!

When did you visit Praha? Do you know that it is now very popular among young Britons. They buy cheap airtickets (Smartwings, eg.), drink here the whole weekend and then go back to the UK. I even hanged out with couple of groups of British tourists. 

They could be recognized from far away - all these umbro clothing, greased (or bold) hair, very often so fucked up they shout and do mess, hehe.


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 1, 2005)

I was there two years ago with my ex - we were staying in the Vyscherad area near the castle.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 1, 2005)

Yeah, nice part of the town. Correctly spelled it is Vyšehrad - do you know what does it mean?
And BTW, Staré Město means Old Town, but you certainly know that, right...


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 1, 2005)

'High Castle' something like that I think.

Vysoki is tall in Russian.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 1, 2005)

Yeah, exactly! Do you speak Russian? Ty gavaryesh pa ruski?


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 1, 2005)

Ya goviyu malyenkova Russkova - ne mnoga slovee.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 1, 2005)

Where did you learn?


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 1, 2005)

Some time ago, but not in any formal way - a Russian guy in primary school taught me the Cyrillic alphabet, and much later, I got my Russian friend to teach me the very basics. Other words (like Medvedya) I've just picked up along the way through reading about the Great Patriotic War.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 1, 2005)

I have always meant to ask what Medvedya meant...Now I am asking!


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 1, 2005)

(long drawn out Ah.......) 

Okay, here's a clue. Literally, it means 'Honey knower'


----------



## evangilder (Jun 1, 2005)

hmmm...That could mean a lot of things!


----------



## plan_D (Jun 1, 2005)

It means, he's a pimp.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 1, 2005)

Honey knower, maybe a bear of some kind? Are you Pooh Bear in Russian?


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 1, 2005)

That would be Kaka Medvedya! I don't live in the woods! 

Nooo! Just plain ol' Bear - boring as that.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 1, 2005)

Ah, okay. Wouldn't that make Adler a Berkut? I think that is the right Russian word.


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 1, 2005)

(Quickly grabs a dictionary)

No, Adler is an Oryel.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 1, 2005)

Hmmm, I thought Berkut was Eagle also. Is it another type of eagle maybe?


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 1, 2005)

(Thumbs through pages)

Hmmm, would need a bigger dictionary to tell you - Found 'skim' though so, bodging it a bit 'Nesheematnik' is Nonskimmer in Russian.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 1, 2005)

I think I will just stick with calling him NS!


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 1, 2005)

NS still works as an abbreviation, because 'Ne' is a negative prefix - like 'Un'. So you can stick it in front of anything to negate it. 

'Nik' describes a person or group of people - so for example 'Bolshevik' is derived from Bolshoi - 'The Bigs'.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 1, 2005)

Stick to NS or Skim please. (Skimmy, for lanc.  )
Nesheematnik?


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 1, 2005)

It has a certain ring to it!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 1, 2005)

That it does.


----------



## marconi (Jun 1, 2005)

Maybe I want to sleep or somthing, but I really dont know what is *Kaka* Medvedya (BTW why there is an ending -ya ?) and 'Nesheematnik'


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 1, 2005)

*sigh* Oh, alright. Nesheematnik it is then. What the hell?


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 1, 2005)

It is a made up word.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Russian is very simmiliar to Czech with some words. 

Med (honey) + věd (knower ((eg. a noun Věda means Science in CZ)) ) = Medvěd (bear)
So the "ya" there probably means a plural of two and more Medved(s) and the noun is picked up wrongly, because it is not a noun obviously but a noun in another case form.
Where did you pick it up, Med?

And Marconi is right... Kakat means "to pooh" in the kids speech...  So Kaka Medvedya would be "To shit out a bear"...  Or "A bear who makes a lot of shit"  

Other words:

Orel = Eagle (in German: Adler)
Nonskimmer = zásadový člověk (principal man)
Glider = Kluzák (Airslider)
Cheddar Cheese = Niva


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Niva! Ah Im a Lada!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

what would i be??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

Yeah, Lada Niva.  Niva is sort of a field in the Staroslavic language - from this the name of the cheese.

--------------

Lancaster
ti - you
nakope - will kick
prdel - ass

You can see that the construction of the sentence is totally differents from the English one. Slavic languages are more rich and more complicated... It could also be: Lanc, you'll kick my ass.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

The Lada Cheese


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

My father told me once I was a kid a sort of joke. There was an ad for Lada Niva in the mid 90's - and because the niva cheese smells and so does the Lada, he paraphrased the two ads into one:

"Lada Niva - A car that smells like niva"


----------



## marconi (Jun 2, 2005)

> So the "ya" there probably means a plural of two and more Medved(s) and the noun is picked up wrongly



Plural form would be Medvedi, Medvedya is a possesive case.


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 2, 2005)

He he!

I did warn you I just pick random words up - there is a bit of a story with this, six years ago, I was at my Russian friends house in Switzerland (his parents work at CERN), and his parents had brought back all these beers from Russia called 'Trie Medvedya' - we pretty much demolished the lot in one afternoon - the same afternoon when the eclipse of 1999 happened. Though the cosmic event wasn't very impressive where we were, the beer was mighty good - and thats the story behind my user name!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

When I joined I never actually thought id stay here long so I just picked something random


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 2, 2005)

Time flies! By my reckoning, you'd have been 9 or 10 when we drank all those beers. Funny, doesn't seem all that long ago to me.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

1999 - hehe, I drank too at that time. 

Trie Medvedya means Three Bears, probably - but I'd also guess it should be Tri Medvedi...


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 2, 2005)

Here's the label on the bottle.


----------



## marconi (Jun 2, 2005)

Tri medvediya is still a possessive case only in plural form.


Note: I'm not sure whether it is called *possessive*: I forgot all this school crap long time ago.


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 2, 2005)

That's why I got to the basic stage and sadly no further - it was enough to make your head spin!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

i'm pretty pleased i picked this name when i joined.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2005)

There's no chance of changing in the profile?


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 3, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> Here's the label on the bottle.



Bugger me. I've had sex with that  

Hot Space


----------



## SeaNorris (Jun 3, 2005)

you shocker......


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 3, 2005)

Not as shocked as the bear was  

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> There's no chance of changing in the profile?



Not of your username. I think us Admin can change it though...


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 3, 2005)

We'll certantly try at least - P.M one of us and tell us what you would like to change it to.


----------



## JCS (Jun 3, 2005)

> When I joined I never actually thought id stay here long so I just picked something random



Thats the same thing I did, I only planned on staying until I got the answer to a question I had so I just used my initials. But then I ended up sticking around...now I wish I picked something better


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 3, 2005)

Same thing again - How about Amish Playboy for a new name? Just an example mind.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 3, 2005)

Amish Playboy?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 3, 2005)

JCS said:


> ...I only planned on staying until I got the answer to a question I had so I just used my initials. But then I ended up sticking around...now I wish I picked something better


That's pretty much what I did over on the old IL2Skins forums. My username was "ewayne". Original or what? 
I'd initially joined over there only for the skins, and never really considered the forums. Until one fateful day...


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 3, 2005)

But what is a Nonskimmer? Someone who doesn't water ski?


----------



## JCS (Jun 3, 2005)

I've been wondering what it means myself...


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 3, 2005)

Lesofprimus and Evangilder are self explanatory as are C.C and Lanc, Hot Space is from the Queen album. Plan D? Dunno, but I'm sure there's a story behind it.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 3, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> But what is a Nonskimmer? Someone who doesn't water ski?


That's actually pretty close! 
It's a twist on navy slang. Surface ships and the sailors who crew them are referred to by submariners as "skimmers".


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 3, 2005)

That's a lie    I've never stolen any of the Queen's Album......although the one with Princess Anne is a bit saucy though  

Hot Space


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 3, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhh, It's so obvious when you know! 

Oh, so you _like_ Princess Anne then? Eh? Eh?


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 3, 2005)

True, but I never thought those rumour's about Princess Anne having a *fit* arse was true though  

Hot Space


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 3, 2005)

But they are!  Go on, admit you'd like to have a good old grope!


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 3, 2005)

WOWWWWWWWWWW  

NICE ARSE 8) ..................I mean "doesn't she look lovely in that nice, warm, flowing gown she's wearing?"


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 3, 2005)

Now, now, no smutty innuendo where the Queens daughter is concerned.......


----------



## evangilder (Jun 3, 2005)

I guess nonskimmer is probably better than the US Navy nickname for submariners...bubbleheads!


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 3, 2005)

How do you know what I do with my innuendo's and the Queen's Daughter? Not been reading The Sun again have you  

Hot Space


----------



## evangilder (Jun 3, 2005)

Hmmm...do I sense a rumor coming on here, HS?


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 3, 2005)

Yes m8 with loads of smut to go with it  

Hot Space


----------



## evangilder (Jun 3, 2005)

Cool! Are we going to get some pictures too?  Good smutty ones, k?


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 3, 2005)

This is Med at his Local Night Club during their weekly "All you can eat for £5"  






Hot Space


----------



## evangilder (Jun 3, 2005)

Good lord! She must be from hooterville!


----------



## trackend (Jun 3, 2005)

Blimey I thought the Hindenburgh and R101 went down in the thirties


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2005)

No, it's just a new trend- airbag implants to save you from those nasty car accidents!


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 3, 2005)

............and was me thinking what nice feet she's got as well  

Hot Space


----------



## evangilder (Jun 3, 2005)

Although I would bet that her feet are small. Things don't grow well in the shade!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 3, 2005)

I hope she knows a good chiropractor! Jesus!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 3, 2005)

True, that's a lot of weight to be carrying up front! But I would bet she floats like nobody else!


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 3, 2005)

I wonder if there would be some 'pressure problem' if she was to go up in a light aircraft!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 3, 2005)

You mean they might get BIGGER!


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 3, 2005)

Until............


BANG!


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 3, 2005)

I think she's the C.I.A's new Hot Air Balloon  

Hot Space


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm sure I heard that she was to be the next 'Deep Throat' though.


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 3, 2005)

I heard her Code Name was: Mary the Muff myself  

Hot Space


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 3, 2005)

Well, she does have to go undercover after all!


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 3, 2005)

Which one? The left or right one  

Hot Space

btw did you try the HG Forum m8?


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 3, 2005)

Yep works okay from here - but I reckon that's due to having Buggles playing on RealAudio. The Creeper is kicking about (as per usual)


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 3, 2005)

So you never got "Too many connections on server try in 30 seconds" thing then m8?

Hot Space


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 3, 2005)

To be sure I did, but clicking on refresh several times and some precision swearing did the trick.

I got used to that 'Too many connections' Malarky on the CoD boards - which seems to have disappeared there now.


----------



## SeaNorris (Jun 3, 2005)

Too many connections on server try in 30 seconds
Too many connections on server try in 30 seconds
Too many connections on server try in 30 seconds
Too many connections on server try in 30 seconds
Too many connections on server try in 30 seconds

The joys of upgrades


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm glad it's not just me and my lover then...................SORRY I MEAN SEA NORRIS  

Hot Space


----------



## SeaNorris (Jun 3, 2005)

oh don;t be rude, I'm not home because I;m in SMG;s bed on a laptop


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 3, 2005)

Well, erm.. good for you then.


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 3, 2005)

SeaNorris said:


> oh don;t be rude, I'm not home because I;m in SMG;s bed on a laptop



What's SMG mean?

Hot Space


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 3, 2005)

Small mongoose gonads?


----------



## SeaNorris (Jun 3, 2005)

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 3, 2005)

Small Monetary Globes...

Hot Space


----------



## SeaNorris (Jun 3, 2005)

Sexy Minute Girl 
Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 3, 2005)

SeaNorris said:


> Sarah Michelle Gellar



And your hand is *still* steady  

Hot Space


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 3, 2005)

Sycophantic minor glitch?


----------



## SeaNorris (Jun 3, 2005)

Look this is before I met her (like I'm with her now )
In game of course:










And


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 3, 2005)

Now that's a nice set of Pistons she's got............and the girl underneath looks alright  

Hot Space


----------



## SeaNorris (Jun 3, 2005)

Well you should see her now


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 3, 2005)

I can't she's on my face and is killing me   

Hot Space


----------



## SeaNorris (Jun 3, 2005)

erm.....she can;t be on your face now if shes with me and we are in LA atm


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 3, 2005)

Who's Larry Andrews then?

Hot Space


----------



## SeaNorris (Jun 3, 2005)

Los Angeles


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 3, 2005)

He lost Angels? Damn that a fine Program as well 8) 

Hot Space


----------



## SeaNorris (Jun 3, 2005)

Los Angeles USA, you know, she has a nice great big mansion up here, home in the hills. and her bed is huge.


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 3, 2005)

Can't help but think you've missed the finer points of this sort of game Norris.....


----------



## SeaNorris (Jun 3, 2005)

;D


----------



## evangilder (Jun 3, 2005)

Yep, her bed IS huge!


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 3, 2005)

;D? No I alway's love a good P in the mornings me self  

Hot Space


----------



## SeaNorris (Jun 3, 2005)

lol, I must come off the laptop soon, completely moaning now


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 3, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Yep, her bed IS huge!



........and shoes  

Hot Space


----------



## SeaNorris (Jun 3, 2005)

nah, there is something else that is huge.....


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 3, 2005)

SeaNorris said:


> lol, I must come off the laptop soon, completely moaning now



I don't really want to tell you this (But I will anyway  ) only the woman does that m8.................and only after she's crushed your rejectables 1st be accident  

Hot Space


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 3, 2005)

SeaNorris said:


> nah, there is something else that is huge.....



Your Bedroom  

Hot Space


----------



## evangilder (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## SeaNorris (Jun 3, 2005)

No her bedroom + Bathroom and best of all the love room :angel:


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 3, 2005)

Ohh I see. The Kitchen when she makes you some Lemon Squash  

Hot Space


----------



## SeaNorris (Jun 3, 2005)

No, after all she is taller I like that, then she can have complete control in the bedroom


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah I love a woman who can also turn the lights on when she goes downstairs to make me a coffee as well 8) 

Hot Space


----------



## evangilder (Jun 3, 2005)

Love room? When her ankles are up around her ears, that isn't a love room, it's a shag shack!


----------



## SeaNorris (Jun 3, 2005)

Ok, there you go, thats the best room of them all


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 3, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Love room? When her ankles are up around her ears, that isn't a love room, it's a shag shack!



LOL   

Hot Space


----------



## evangilder (Jun 9, 2005)

Okay, back on topic. Where's Evan?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 9, 2005)

5th from right in the back row?


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 9, 2005)

3rd bottom left - Nice hands  

Hot Space


----------



## evangilder (Jun 9, 2005)

MM, nope, but he was my tech school roommate. HS, um, no.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 9, 2005)

Far right, top row?


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 9, 2005)

The gezzer with the moustache?

Hot Space


----------



## evangilder (Jun 9, 2005)

Yep, we have a winner! Good job. I know the glasses are one of the gimmes.


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 9, 2005)

What are you doing with that Control Panel behind your back?

I see ya tuning in to the B.B.C World Service there..........you spy, you  

Hot Space


----------



## evangilder (Jun 9, 2005)

hehe, not exactly, they're just E M signalling units. Basically the things that control telephone handsets. That was my Wideband class. The gear behind everyone else in call the AN/UCC-4, or Yuck-4 in our jargon. It was a 600 channel FDM phone system. It was a museum piece in those days, but it worked. I knew that system inside out 20 years ago. They've all been decommisioned as far as I know replace with the TDM system called DEB/DRAMA. 

Funny, I spent more training time on the UCC-4 but the least amount of repair time on it! Go figure.


----------



## trackend (Jun 9, 2005)

Your lucky Evan we still use FDM TDM kit and in some very remote places Strowger gear from the 60s. What a pain in the arse it is to keep that going I can tell you.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 9, 2005)

I didn't think there was anyone left running FDM stuff. Yikes! That stuff has got to be getting old.


----------



## trackend (Jun 9, 2005)

Ive got some equipment thats alot older Evan it was only 15 years ago we got rid of the last glass Leclanche cells with cloth bag anodes and they dated from the early 1900's
The funny thing is we also use fly by wire control systems as well. 
Talk about contrasts.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 9, 2005)

Not uncommon. I was working on that FDM system and also on the latest SATCOMM gear. We also had teletypes from WWII that we still used! I would think they have gotten rid of them by now. Whats really funny is we have that same model of teletype in our museum!


----------



## trackend (Jun 9, 2005)

Dont it make you feel old Evan, it does me.
I went to York Rail Museum and saw the actual bit of kit I worked on in the 70s, it had been uninstalled and rebuilt there as a display piece.


----------

